# Trichs, Pistles and Flower Time ?



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

For you seasoned outdoor growers please....

1.  Since you do not turn lights to 12/12, how do you determine a plant to be "IN" flower?  
(I wait till I see five or six pistles when looking directly down on the growth end to call it in flower.) 
      a.  Anyone think an actual flower should be seen to call it "flowering"? (for determining length of time in flower)

2.  Should pistles always be brown before harvest? 

3.  The trichs on the leaf comming from the bud are amber, the trichs on the buds themselves are still cloudy. Is this normal?

4.  If the center cola is showing amber (what ever ratio you want) can you take just it and leave the rest of the plant to "mature" longer?
     a.  If so, how much should be left?  I have heard you can take up to one third and the plant will live, but will this stress an outdoor plant to the point of taking weeks to come out of it?

Just a few questions I have had, and read here and there different answers to.

Thanks for responding....in case the server is busy and I cant thank your individual replys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

good morning *tc*...:ciao:  im no season grower but feelm i can help on some..




I looked up on net when flower starts here in seattle..and another thing I think the stretch can be a good indicator..My pstols last year was more orange..but  think strain depends..Not sure on  #3  so hitting :bong:  and moveing on..I allways Harvest in sections..Indoor and out..makes for diffrent meds..I think the top finishes first anyway and lower stuff needs a bit longer. as for how much should be left..that up to you.  are ya revegging any?  if so  leave some lower buds and leaf on...Just my thaughts..Take care and be safe


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

You are "seasoned" enough 4u, stick a fork in you...I'll call you done.

I called the pistles brown, I should have said dried?  You know they go from white to a dried color, be it red, brown, orange.....I ment turned from the original fat plump pistles to the more dried hairy looking pistles.

Are you looking at the calix when you test for ripeness or the small leaves that come from the bud?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey *tc :ciao:*


> hairy looking pistles



That is when I know they are getting real close, but mine look sticky wet and not dried:confused2:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Hey *tc :ciao:*
> 
> That is when I know they are getting real close, but mine look sticky wet and not dried:confused2:


 
Yes..exactly, my Afgoo girls are looking really close to being done....and the pistles are still fat and juicy looking with only very few going to the dried "hair" look.  This is why I was wondering the question.....

Should pistles always be "dried/brown" before harvest?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2009)

> 1.  Since you do not turn lights to 12/12, how do you determine a plant to be "IN" flower?
> (I wait till I see five or six pistles when looking directly down on the growth end to call it in flower.)
> a.  Anyone think an actual flower should be seen to call it "flowering"? (for determining length of time in flower)


I still call it pre-flower....unless in august then its startin up its flowering months.



> 2.  Should pistles always be brown before harvest?


I don't pay attention em. Trichs tell ya.



> 3.  The trichs on the leaf comming from the bud are amber, the trichs on the buds themselves are still cloudy. Is this normal?


You are in the "harvest window" now its up to you how you want your stone. If you have several cuttings of the same plant going...taking each one at different times to see which one you like best. Then next time you run it you know exactly when you want to harvest 



> 4. If the center cola is showing amber (what ever ratio you want) can you take just it and leave the rest of the plant to "mature" longer?
> a. If so, how much should be left? I have heard you can take up to one third and the plant will live, but will this stress an outdoor plant to the point of taking weeks to come out of it?


Yeah you can, will help fill in the lowers. I'd just take the main then leave it for a little bit. then work my way down if i did it that way...i just hack the whole thing down and hang it...no trimming LOL when its dry those leaves come off real easy after.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2009)

Mutt, these girls went into flower in June for some reason, last Wed. marked eight weeks for them.  The pistles are still very much white and the leaves on the buds that are larger ...are pretty golden colored on the trichs.  I thot they would revedge, but they didnt.

All the others have gone in flower with August, and are like 2-3 weeks into flower.  I pretty much have them down to the when....I am just having trouble with these early Afgoo girls.

I am trying for a "couchlock" with these girls, as I have so much time without the threat of rain or the deadly frost looming.  I took a taste last week of a lower bud, and a upper bud.  The upper was much more heavy stone.

 thanks


----------



## 420benny (Aug 24, 2009)

Howdy tc! Sounds like your Afgoo is a cousin to my Lil Bertha.lmao She couldn't read the flowering guide either. I hope others chime in. Those are good questions. I do cut off the top cola and the plants stop the show for what seems like a very long week. Then, she is okay until the next third gets chopped, lol. Then I usually get bored watching the lower little buds sit there in the rain and I just chop the rest off after a week. btw, Lil Bertha's leaves were amber, buds cloudy when cut off. Maybe they are very close cousins? lol.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Benny......Is amazing how golden/green the leaves are looking.  With the calix's still cloudy.  I am looking every few days, and may, just may chop off a main cola on the plant that is showing the most "amber" trichs.....on the calix's, next weekend.  We just want the heaviest stone from these plants.  I want to smoke some fresh weed!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Have you harvested yet?  Any pics?  How's the high?

Great questions, btw.  Lots of questions and answers that are very beneficial to the new growers.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2009)

Over last weekend we took two branches from Afgoo Plant #4.  She seemed the farthest along.  Trichs under the leaves getting more and more amber.  The top leaf was still mostly cloudy.  I gave most of it away saving one small piece of a bud, this I am drying and will test when able.
The bud I took the week before, hoping to smoke it over last weekend, was not ready to my satisfaction.  Dont get me wrong, it gets a person high nicely.  Just not the couch lock we are looking for from the Afgoo. 

I am still waiting and watching. We are now 11 weeks from when I thot she flowered.  From looking at these buds, they are not tight/hard when dried, I am seeing evidence of some "revedging".  Some of the calix are spread like you see when a plant has tried to revedge.  I dont think these huge buds will be rock hard like the Northernlights and Pot of Gold are forming up now in the garden.  Dosent mean it wont be smokeable tho.

I wait...maybe take one this weekend...a whole plant I mean.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool.  Thanks!  They look great and there may be one spot I can see what you're talking about... The reveging that is.

Enjoy! :ccc:


----------

